# Coding 96372 with 82607



## giliwjoy

Our facility wants me to bills cpt codes 96372 and 82607.  However, medicare always denies cpt code 82607.  Is there a modifier/another codes should I be using?  Please help.


----------



## mitchellde

are you doing a lab and giving an injection at the same encounter?


----------



## hthompson

I'm wondering if you are using the wrong code?  82607 is to check the level of B12 in your blood.  It's not a Vitamin B12 injection.  J3420 is the code for an injection of Vitamin B12 which would be appropriate to bill with a 96372 for the therapeutic injection.  If you are in fact doing a blood draw and processing the B12 level in your facility, then you would charge for the 36415 venipuncture as well as the 82607 for the B12 blood test.

If I'm way off in either direction, please clarify what you are doing so that we can explain what is okay or not okay about that.


----------



## mitchellde

hthompson said:


> I'm wondering if you are using the wrong code?  82607 is to check the level of B12 in your blood.  It's not a Vitamin B12 injection.  J3420 is the code for an injection of Vitamin B12 which would be appropriate to bill with a 96372 for the therapeutic injection.  If you are in fact doing a blood draw and processing the B12 level in your facility, then you would charge for the 36415 venipuncture as well as the 82607 for the B12 blood test.
> 
> If I'm way off in either direction, please clarify what you are doing so that we can explain what is okay or not okay about that.



Heidi I am thinking the same thing you are.


----------



## giliwjoy

I will use the J3420 code. Its for injecting vitamin B12.  Thanks for all your help.


----------

